

Ask HN: Stripe switching to two-day transfers - MrAlmostWrong

Setup a strip account got this email:<p>We&#x27;re excited to let you know that we&#x27;ve sped up how quickly you&#x27;ll receive your money with Stripe.<p>It used to be the case that there was a seven day delay between when you charged a customer and when funds arrived in your bank account. We&#x27;ve reduced that delay so you&#x27;ll be paid just two days later.<p>If you&#x27;d like to be switched back to your original seven-day transfer cycle for any reason, please let us know!  We are more than happy to answer any questions you may have about this change.<p>-------------------<p>Anyone know anything about this? Would love to get this setup on my other Stripe accounts.
======
jeffmould
Someone from Stripe commented on another post that they were working on
speeding up the transfers, but I had not heard anything. Maybe they are
phasing it in and starting with new accounts.

